

Bill Gates House - Virtual Tour - justinwhitefoot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9738CIiY41k

======
davidw
It'd be fun to play around with it.... see what the lights do if you throw
your pin down the hallway, or drop it down the stairs.

I wonder how upgradeable the whole thing is... "please leave your home and
rebuild it for these updates to take effect".

------
Hexstream
I'd hate to live in that home (or rather, residential complex)...

It's way too big, and there seems to be a lot of "features" to distract you,
steal your cognitive resources. It's not zen at all.

It's an home I wouldn't feel at home at.

